# Homeschooling in Los Barriles



## Lucky 27 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello everyone! This is my first post on this forum and I am excited to meet others that live the expat life in the Baja.

My family of four are considering a home in Los Barriles. We lived for 2 years in San Jose del Cabo and then moved back to Texas. One of our main reasons for moving back was for the education of our children. Both of my children attended McGregor, it was a fantastic school. However, speaking Spanish was a major challenge, and learning math and science in a language they did not fully understand resulted in failing grades and frustration. 

We have been back in Texas for almost three years now. With that said, when Covid happened, we were forced to start homeschooling. It opened us all up to the idea of moving back to the Baja and continue the children's education via homeschool. 

We love Los Barriles and the relaxed vibe out there. I have tried searching forums, looking for homeschool families that live in the area but have had no luck. I suppose what I am most concerned about is finding social activities for my kiddos in Los Barriles. Is there anyone out there that may have ideas of clubs, activities, or might know of families living full time with children in Los Barriles? 

Thanks, everyone in advance for any help or guidance you may have.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm assuming MacGregor is some private school in that area - I've never heard of it. 

But just to throw out an alternative for your consideration: what about a combination approach where they do homeschooling or home tutoring for math and science to get ahead, then attend MacGregor for the other subjects and social activities. If they already know the material from home schooling maybe they can handle math and science in spanish (and learn more spanish in the process).


----------

